# Vietnamese: có thể khác với máy tính tại chỗ của người dùng



## vincelf

somebody can tell me what language it is and the meaning in English ? As for the context, I have a homepage where people can freely write short messages in their language and writing system ... and I got this one.

thanks !


----------



## Jana337

Vincelf, you can use Google to determine the language (and write it in the thread title, please ). We are here to help you with whatever you cannot do yourself.

Please pay attention to how you write. English is always capitalized, and so is I.

Thanks (for not using chatspeak ),

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Looks like Vietnamese. However, I'm not able to translate it right now. Please wait for the natives.


----------



## Bunoc

Yes, it's Vietnamese. I decide to spend this evening to search and answer all the questions involving Vietnamese. Despite 3 years have passed, I still dig it up.

thể = kind (just guessing, because he didn't tell me more about the context)
*thể khác với máy tính tại chỗ của người dùng=a kind which is different to desktop of *users (laptop?)


----------



## rejelx

I think it's likely to be "*có thể khác với máy tính tại chỗ của người dùng."
*It means "could be different from the user's computer."
This kind of message is usually used to put a warning about the differences among computers that could possibly cause errors in programs.
For example, "Beware, the default setting could be different from the user's computer!"
Have a nice day.


----------



## Bunoc

Bravo, rejelx. Your explanation is excellent. I agree with you.


----------

